# Ideas For Unloading a Prebuilt Cabin?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

In regards to my previous cabin thread, which can be found here

Anyways, we decided on a 16x40 prebuilt cabin to be delivered and put on a post/beam foundation that, according to code, needs to be at least 30" off the ground. Code would not allow us to put a slab down.. The orginal plan was to haul the cabin up in 2 half's, tilt the trailer, unload them, push and tie them together.. However, now that we cant use a slab, and the foundation wil be sitting at least 30" above grade, the builder doesnt know how he can unload them without the use of a crane, which he doesnt have (keep in my property is not near any major rental places and I'm trying to keep this on a budget). The trailer is the same height as the foundation so I asked if we could use a dozer and just pull it off the trailer onto the foundation but he said there was something that wouldnt hold the weight while doing that (dont remember what it was). I also discussed building a gradual grade (ramp) up to the foundation but there just isnt enough room to do that and still manuvor the tuck and 40' trailer around. Without being able to unload it, he said he would have to build the cabin onsite but that will increase costs and further delay things..

Any ideas?

Thanks
CB


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

when you say 2 halfs are you talking acout 2- 16x20's, do you have access to steel beams and jacks? How wide and tall is the trailer?

If you have never done such a thing you may want to hire a house mover to set it. Its not a big deal if you have the proper equip. and knowledge.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRRDzFROMx0
Maybe you can get him to help you.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> when you say 2 halfs are you talking acout 2- 16x20's, do you have access to steel beams and jacks? How wide and tall is the trailer?
> 
> If you have never done such a thing you may want to hire a house mover to set it. Its not a big deal if you have the proper equip. and knowledge.


The total size is 16x40 so the 2 pices would be 8x40 each and the trailer is also 8x40 (its a 5th wheel trailer)...

I suppose I could try contacting a rigger that does modulars? That may be an idea, thanks!

CB


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Might try rolling it on some poles/logs and winch. Will need tree, vehicle to use as securing point to winch from. Tow truck winching it on the logs will probably be the easiest. 

Interested in pics and price. This maybe an option for me at Ostrander Lake.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like your builder is a jackass. Are you paying him to do it. All i can say is PPPPPP

"Piss Poor Planning Prevents Proper Performance"


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I would look at another builder, or better yet, I would consider a smaller building? There are a number of places that are making some nice prefabs on skids, ready to roll and they deliver, I am sure they have this down to a science. The width is only 12' on them, but you are looking at a number o them anyhow, and with the cost savings on a shell, you can build the inside out yourself and set these on blocks. I am not sure of the regulations in the area you plan to put these, but here, if it is permanent, it is taxed to death. If it is moveable, well it is a whole other story.

Grandpa's is located on the corner of Aurthur road and M66, between Barryton and Remus. He has a few buildings out there, full size demos and has some good prices. Not sure how far that is, but might be worth a drive, except Sun and Mon when he is closed.

(Quality Structures is the brand name)

Anyhow, with the regulations, not sure if you can set footings and then line this up on there or not and be legal, but here that is still not considered a permanent structure, so they cannot (or should not) tax it. These 12X30 lofted cabin shell is $5400.00. you can get them finished out, but really, the inside, for a cabin, is a no brainer and perhaps a good project for the group to do together, make it theirs? Buy two 0r three at that cost. Maybe a smaller one that is your "Dining Cabin", one for sleep, the other for gear or whatever.

Just some thoughts, I have lots of them and sometimes they hurt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try giving Marty Clements a call.

He is in the building moving business.

(906) 632-0880 
(906) 253-0994 (Fax) 
10109 S Mackinac Trail,
Dafter, MI 49724


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

CB

Might try Marc or Jake at J&N Tractor in Gaylord, or Ken Allen at Ken Allen Trucking in Kalkaska. Those guys might be able to haul it with an oilfield rolloff trailer. They simply winch on and off and would be approx 30" high x 40' long.

Is it built with the roof on................if so, wo'nt it be too high to haul legally?

What part of the UP is it going? Might know someone up there that could help.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Frantz said:


> I would look at another builder, or better yet, I would consider a smaller building?


That would be an alternative but the code is a minimum dwelling of 576sq ft.

The builder really is a good guy but he's just set-up to build in his warehouse, haul, tip and unload plus I haven't been able to find anyone even close to his price for what I'm getting so even if I have to spend a little to have someone else come and crane it off, I can probably still save money as apposed to going with someone else...

Luv2hunteup,
Thanks for the contact info, I will probably call them today..

bucko12pt,
I will give them a call if I don't have any success with the company Luv2hunteup suggested, which is allot closer.. The building will have a roof and just clears height restrictions when sitting on the trailer. We originally wanted to go with a loft but the added height would not work. The property is in Chippewa county about 15 miles north of m28 & m123.. There is a local excavator that is suppose to be doing the gravel drive, clearing the building spot and building the foundation but this guy is a real freaking joker. I hired him last June to at least get the gravel drive done and to this day it still isn't done yet.. Do to the remote location I tried at leas 5 other excavators and none of them will touch it.. One company quoted my $12,000 just for the gravel drive :SHOCKED: This whole project has been nothing but a stresser from the beginning (maybe that was a contributor to my heart attack in October :lol.

Right now I have to make sure everything falls in pace timing wise.. I have to make sure everything is ready and in place so the builder isn't starting to early, otherwise the building will be sitting at his pace for a while and I'm sure he doesn't want that..

Thanks again for all the help, I really appreciate it.

CB


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

CB

Not sure if you tried Norris Contracting in the Soo or not. If not, talk to Ken Norris 906 630 2000 (cell). He has a gravel pit not that far from there and could probably figure out a way to get the building off the trailer with equipment he has. Consider doing your drive with pit-run gravel instead of crushed gravel................cost savings.

Tell him Vern the Cat Man recommended him.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Are you sure you don't want to buy a medium size RV instead ? That along with a medium size shed would have less cost, less taxes, maybe easier to sell in the future and you can drive the RV to Florida in the winter.

L & O


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you sure you don't want to buy a medium size RV instead ? That along with a medium size shed would have less cost, less taxes, maybe easier to sell in the future and you can drive the RV to Florida in the winter.
> 
> L & O


Before this whole project started we almost bought a 30' trailer with slide-outs but even with the slide-outs it just wasnt roomy enough for having 4 or 5 family members there for deer camp, smelt dipping season or summer ATVing..

bucko12pt,
Ken was the nicest guy I talked to and the second one I contacted out of the Soo but at that time he was having to haul gravel from somewhere near the Soo and said he couldnt give me a good price due to the transit time (at least 7 trips).... Believe it or not, the local gravel pit, wouldnt even allow a few of the guys I contacted access... I think the owner of the pit is tied in with the local company that I currently have doing it..

CB


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Good news!!
The gravel guy finally called me back.. Come to find out, he is very good friends with the building inspector and is going to find out why we cant go with a slab, which would eliminate all my problems. He already had a scheduled meeting with him in 2 weeks about another project so he's going to hit him up at that time.. Now I have to wait another 2 weeks 

CB


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

A crane or a mobile home mover would be your best bet.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

codybear said:


> Good news!!
> The gravel guy finally called me back.. Come to find out, he is very good friends with the building inspector and is going to find out why we cant go with a slab, which would eliminate all my problems. He already had a scheduled meeting with him in 2 weeks about another project so he's going to hit him up at that time.. Now I have to wait another 2 weeks
> 
> CB


I was surprised when you said slabs were'nt allowed. My cabin and several others at our camp are on slabs (Kalkaska Co). Easiest way to 
do it for a pre built structure. 

I think the Brow brothers have a pit somewhere around Rudyard for another name if you need it, or have'nt already talked to them.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

codybear said:


> Good news!!
> The gravel guy finally called me back.. Come to find out, he is very good friends with the building inspector and is going to find out why we cant go with a slab, which would eliminate all my problems. He already had a scheduled meeting with him in 2 weeks about another project so he's going to hit him up at that time.. Now I have to wait another 2 weeks
> 
> CB


 Man it sure is good to know people in the right places,hopefully it works out for you.I cant imagine that in todays economy that the builder is very busy,I will bet that if you press the issue he would build the cabin on site for free or at least for only a minimal charge,that is if the gravel guy cant sweet talk him,good luck,,,,,,,,,,,,,keep us updated


----------

